# Kin3tx



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Stupid work got in the way for a few days. What is it? What did I miss?

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## Rjohnson3452 (Dec 6, 2011)

Latest Th3ory rom, the base was pre released on twitter, the tpax and base should be posted tonight or tomorrow according to DT.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Duh..know...but it sounds cool.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Could it have something to do with update?


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

How long does it take for these rom to settle? Because i have been on this rom two hours off charge and my battery is at 84%. And i have a 4000 mah extended battery so thats quite a bit of drainage.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

real0325 said:


> How long does it take for these rom to settle? Because i have been on this rom two hours off charge and my battery is at 84%. And i have a 4000 mah extended battery so thats quite a bit of drainage.


Typically a solid day or so before you will get normal battery life. Plus you ought to recalibrate your battery after a new rom flash.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------

